# Making Hominy



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Had it soaking in soda water for 2 days,husk is not coming off.I dont know how old the Hickory King corn is that I an using,could that be the problem? I can get corn that was grown this year.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

the corn has to be soaked and cooked in alcaline solution 
google how to make hominy it will give you all the directions


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Doesn't it go in a lye solution? 
This is on my to do list. Someday I'd like to know how to do it properly.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You do need to heat it while soaking. You can soak it now till Kingdom come, otherwise.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

Its obvious none of you on here have ever made hominy corn. Firstly, you can soak corn till the cows come home the hulls wont come off. So follow my advice, my people have been doing it this way for hundreds of years. 

Take a large non reactive pot, fill it with water or about half way and add the corn you want to wash. Then use wood ash, as a wooden spoon and boil it for a good hour or so. The hulls should begin to fall off, and if there not totally off, do it again a few times.

Its natural, it dont cost a cent to buy toxic store bought lye, just make sure you dont stick your hands in the pot, and you rinse the corn good when the hulls come off.

It works for me and I do 10 or 15 lbs at a time. I get the wood ashes and I store them in a mason jar, and make sure they are fresh ashes. The fresher they are the better they work. 

Wood ashes contain a natural form of Sodium Hydroxide, aka lye. Any other questions feel free to msg me. It makes me sad the big corporations dont grow many of the older varieties of corn, the stuff in the stores is virtually useless crap..

enjoy


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you, but I have made hominy with soda and it does very well. Wood ashes are messy, the work cannot be done in your kitchen and requires a lot of water to rinse the corn. Soda is much cleaner and the entire thing can be done in the kitchen.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I learned how to wash corn from a friend on sister Reserve of ours, whom this recently deceased friend of mine has grown traditional Iroquois white corn all his life. Out of the many years I have watched and learned from them, not once was washing corn done outside. In fact doing it inside was cleaner and alot less messy.

The one thing this wise elder friend of mine has taught me, was never use lye, it dont taste the same. The trees ashes are natural, and they are what were given to us by our ancestors to wash corn. 

One thing about washing corn with wood ashes is, its not something that is learned the first time, not all the ashes are the same, and sometimes it takes more or less. Also the corn is never the same from year to year, the crops differ.

Sometimes the ashes are bit old, sometimes they are stronger than others. You can use what ever you want to wash corn. My personal recommendation, stay away from the commercial drain cleaner to clean your corn. 

As for using lye its no different in rinsing the corn, you still have to rinse the corn very, very good, before you decide to eat it. 

I'm old school, it requires work, and corn to my people and me is a sacred plant. It like all seeds are a living thing, and I do things the old ways, with modern tools. one other thing is, not all corn was grown for hominy, as we have differnet varieties for different purposes..

Enjoy and hope everyone eats hominy with butter lol....mmmm or fried with bacon lol....


----------

